

Want your own resume infographics? Early invitations available. - wooyi
http://vizualize.me
www.vizualize.me<p>Visualize your resume in one click. Examples of infographic designs on our blog at http://vizualizeme.posterous.com
======
synnik
1) Give them your email.

2) They tell you, "Want an invite? Invite more friends!"

Even for a legitimate product, this approach makes it feel like a scam.

~~~
wooyi
This is a legit product, and it's not a scam. The reason we want people to
sign up is to show that the idea has demand. This is important for us to
validate our own efforts as well as to show our stakeholders that people are
interested in the idea.

~~~
chollida1
I think the point people here are trying to drive home to you is that if you
want people to risk their reputation by recommending your product to their
friends then you need to let them use it first.

it's like a chef saying, "sure i'll cook at your private event. But first you
have to recommend me to all of your friends."

What if the product is awful, why risk your reputation? Atleast give us
something to try out first:)

~~~
wooyi
That's a good point... we are using Launchrock's default settings to figure
out how to send out invites. I've also been asking people who don't want to
share to DM or tweet us at @vizualizeme if they want super early access.
Everyone will get a beta invite eventually, though

------
hluska
I feel a little uncomfortable being asked to invite my friends to something I
haven't even tried...

Oh well, looking forward to the chance to try this out! :)

~~~
nroach
And, it's being run on launchrock which advertises "Create a viral “Launching
Soon” page in minutes."

So, is there actually a product here, or is this just a five-minute market
test to see if its' worth building a product someday?

~~~
wooyi
Yes, this is a real product. We are not running a test. We will be beta
launching in mid July

------
ruethewhirled
I hate the way sites are using this kind of way to sign up. It feels so scammy
and turns me right off what ever their "product" is, now I just want my email
address back and couldn't care less about them.

Next time I see the LaunchRock format I'm just gonna close the window

~~~
mikemaccana
I think it's scammy too - just flag the article. They'll learn soon enough
that they need to tell customers there's an additional requirement before
getting their email address.

------
marcamillion
This idea makes a lot of sense, without seeing much of the actual product,
this is actually something that I had thought of doing some time ago -
inspired by a few posts on HN about visualizations of other resumes.

So, given that I probably won't do it, here are a few suggestions.

I think there is some useful data about people already in various 'social
sites' that you can use to generate some interesting visualizations.

For instance, Stack Overflow and github for developers.

For Stack Overflow, you can develop some sort of quotient that is easily
identifiable. Don't just use SO points, but use that as part of the quotient.
Where a quotient is either a combination of their overall SO points and the
quality of feedback given or gotten.

I would also graph/visualize various elements of Stack Overflow, example if
they have really popular answers you can highlight it - i.e. get that code
snippet/answer from SO and display a summary or the actual answer to the
question on their 'resume'.

The idea is as their SO profile grows and more people find their stuff useful,
your service is improving their resume. So the job recruiter can look at their
resume at a glance and get a summary of their activity on SO, or they can
drill down and see if the person asks a lot of questions or if they answer
questions or if they do neither, do the questions they answer get lots of
activity/votes or does the same apply to the questions they ask. There can be
awesome developers that don't answer questions, but the questions they ask are
really top-notch, cutting-edge stuff that many people are struggling with - so
by weighting the activity around both the quality of the question & the
answer, you use the activity (i.e. the community) as a proxy for the quality
of the question or answer. I hope that makes sense and wasn't too rambling,
but I didn't intend to give this stuff away until I saw this.

Github, you can also do some cool visualizations there - e.g. you can have a
quick summary of repos forked, or new repos created. You can look at the
activity on their original repos (i.e. you are trying to find the quality of
their original work, not say a fork of a Rails repo). If they are the creator
of Merb or jQuery for instance, you should be able to visualize how
popular/how much activity is surrounding those repos, so the appropriate
creators & collaborators/contributors get the credit and not people that fork.

Although, if there is a fork and there is a lot of activity there, that should
definitely count for something.

So, all in all, imagine there is a resume generated by your service that
quickly gives an accurate snapshot of the quality of the developer by either
the quantity of projects they are affiliated with/contribute to/collaborate
on, or by the quality of their feedback to the community.

I know it sounds a bit immense and there could be all sorts of directions to
go in, but I think this gives you a good start.

Once you conquer those, you can also move to images - you can do the same for
designers with communities like Forrst & Dribbble. Then you can also do the
same for social media 'experts', although this one is a bit more tricky. There
are other things you would have to look at and measure here.

Hope this makes sense, and if you are able to execute on it like I would want,
then I won't need to compete with you.

But, if you don't....beware and forewarned....I think a product like this
could be extremely useful :)

~~~
wooyi
Thanks for the feedback, we were thinking along the same lines... we'll try
and do SO and Github integration in our later releases

------
zbanks
Is there a demo available?

The HN link title is more descriptive than the page itself...

~~~
Khao
There is a kind of demo on their blog, it's the resume of Ashton Kutcher as if
it was made in vizualize.me : [http://vizualizeme.posterous.com/ashton-
kutchers-resume-info...](http://vizualizeme.posterous.com/ashton-kutchers-
resume-infographics)

Direct link to picture : [http://currycloud.com/vizualizeme/vizualizeme-
ashtonkutcher....](http://currycloud.com/vizualizeme/vizualizeme-
ashtonkutcher.png)

------
tptacek
The "17.8" on that splash page... that's from the Feltron report, isn't it?
(Just checked: it is). Is Nicholas Feltron involved in this?

------
danjo
Another infographic resume creator: <http://inforesume.heroku.com> \- Create a
simple resume infographic by logging in using LinkedIn.

I mainly built this site to improve my RoR/CSS skills and also to play with
heroku. If you have any comments, please let me know.

------
r00fus
You need a sample visualization for effect before you ask folks to provide
their own.

~~~
wooyi
You can check out one of our sample visualizations -
[http://vizualizeme.posterous.com/ashton-kutchers-resume-
info...](http://vizualizeme.posterous.com/ashton-kutchers-resume-infographics)

------
chris1548
They should post some examples

------
crazymik3
great demo at democamp in toronto!

~~~
wooyi
Thanks

------
shoukry
Simply awesome

